# monitor lg 710s sin imagen



## mike_25 (Nov 20, 2007)

hola a todos que tal, tengo un problema con mi monitor lg710s, no hay imagen a pesar de que el led indica que esta encendido pero al oprimir el switch no hay ningun cambio, al conectar el monitor a la alimentacion el led prende directamente sin apretar nada pero como lo mencione no hay ninguna imagen, me gustaria que me dijereran por donde empezar a revisar o como puedo hacer para identificar el problema de mi monitor, espero sus respuestas saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 20, 2007)

Si lo tenés prendido y desconectas la señal de video de la pc, te muestra el cartel que dice "NO SIGNAL" o algo parecido?
No sé si ese modelo tiene esta función, pero si la tiene podes ver si el sistema de imagen está funcionando..


----------



## mike_25 (Nov 20, 2007)

antes que nada gracias por la ayuda nimer, y eso de desconectar el cable ya lo hice precisamente buscando que hiciera lo que mencionas y definitivamente no hay ningun tipo de imagen, no se si quieres saber algo mas que pueda ayudarnos de cualquier modo te vuelvo a agradecer y voy a estar al pendiente y porfa si alguien mas puede ayudar se los agradezco.


----------



## thevenin (Nov 20, 2007)

Puede ser la típica avería de transistor de horizontal mal.

En primer lugar ábrelo y mira si este transistor (que está cerca del transformador de líneas) está en corto.

Si es así, tendrás que comprobar todos los componentes que compartan la misma centena,
el diodo damper (si no está integrado en el transistor), condensadores electrolíticos, cerámicos, salidas del transformador de líneas, diodos, condensadores, etc.

En no pocas veces el problema está en el propio transformador de líneas, o también puede ser el yugo.

Cuando compres el transistor de horizontal compra mínimo dos, si no encuentras nada mal puede que se haya estropeado este por si mismo, aunque lo normal es que se estropee porque esté algo lo esté arrastrando.

Y no olvides la pasta silicona semiconductora.

Saludos.


----------



## elfffer (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola tengo un monitor T730sh que en un principio se le quemo la fuente la repare y al se rompio de nuevo la fuente la volvia a repararla pero ahora el problema esta en el sistema de imagen. Si lo prendo y desconecto la señal de video de la pc, me muestra el cartel que dice "NO SIGNAL" y cuando lo enchufo no se ve nada. cual podria ser el problema? agradezco toda ayuda posible . saludos


----------

